# RBP's



## hernane002 (Jan 4, 2008)

is this ok... having a 75 gallon aquarium with 6 baby rbp's till they reach 6 inches than i will be selling 3 so im gonna have 3, and those 3 could they stay there for life ??


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes...just make sure you have enough filtration and keep up with water changes.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Yup. Your good to go! What filter(s) will you ahve on the tank?


----------



## hernane002 (Jan 4, 2008)

Retaks said:


> Yup. Your good to go! What filter(s) will you ahve on the tank?


i am not sure yet give me and idea plzz


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

On a 75 gal i would have an XP3 and prob atleast an AC70 but maybe even an AC110. You can never have too much filtration. I have an AC110 on my 55 and have a second one for it just havnt put it on yet.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Get an xp3 + AC110, best filters for that size tank imo, or you can be a badass and get a fluval FX5.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Personally, for that size tank and that many fish I would go with two HOB's and one canister. The XP3's are a good choice, and any fluval for the canister.

The AC110, 350, Emp400 are all good choices for HOB's. I would go with two 350's, as that will save you some money and provide two HOB's for the tank. IMO it is better to have multiple filters running incase one fails.


----------

